

Google Maps Engine could be quietly coming to a halt soon - ArtDev
http://www.zdnet.com/article/google-maps-engine-quietly-coming-to-a-halt-as-sign-up-window-shutters/

======
Someone
For someone not familiar with the details of Google's offerings, I find that a
confusing read. The article mentions the following Google ?products?:

\- Google Maps Engine

\- Google Maps Engine API

\- Google base map

\- Maps Engine Pro

\- Google Maps Gallery

\- Google Maps Coordinate

(I suspect the first two are the same thing)

A visit to
[https://developers.google.com/maps/](https://developers.google.com/maps/)
doesn't help me at all. It only further confuses by introducing new terms:

\- Maps image APIs

\- Places API

\- Web Services

\- Google Maps API for Work

\- Embed API

What exactly gets retired? Ability to show Google Maps on web sites? Ability
to use its routing API? Ability to add custom layers to maps on web sites?
Something else? What, if any, effect will this have?

------
ArtDev
Bummer.

